# rote sf-led leuchtet, cpu317, step7 v5.4



## 00schneider (16 November 2009)

hallo, folgendes problem: die rote sf-led leuchtet dauerhaft an meiner cpu. nach recherchen habe ich herausgefunden, dass dies nicht normal ist aber einen konkreten verursacher habe ich auch nicht rauslesen können. könnte das ein grund sein, warum das ein und ausgangs-modul meiner sps nicht anspricht? die cpu selbst erkennt mein rechner. liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die falsche mmc-card in der cpu drin ist, bzw. was genau bewirkt die mmc-card?
bin hardwaretechnisch noch anfänger, aber ich hoffe ich konnte mein problem halbwegs erklären
vielen dank für eure antwort!

€: handelt sich um eine s7-300


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Hast du


die Hardware richtig konfiguriert und in die CPU geladen?
Alle Baugruppen mit Spannung versorgt?
mal geschaut was im Diagnosepuffer steht?


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Hast du schon eine Software in die CPU geladen? Evtl. könnte es ein Softwarefehler sein. Leuchtet die LED auch, wenn du nur einen leeren OB1 lädst?
Ist die CPU in Stop oder in Run?


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> ... liegt es vielleicht daran, dass die falsche mmc-card in der cpu drin ist, bzw. was genau bewirkt die mmc-card?
> ...


Was hast du denn für eine MMC gesteckt?


----------



## Solaris (16 November 2009)

Diagnosepuffer aufrufen: -->Zielsystem-->Diagnose/Einstellungen-->Baugruppenzustand-->Diagnosepuffer


----------



## Sinix (17 November 2009)

Falls es ein Problem mit einer Steckbaugruppe (ausgangs-modul)ist findet man dies indem man in der HW-Konfig online geht. Die defekte Baugruppe wird hier gekennzeichnet (roter Strich). Die betreffende Baugruppe anklicken und Baugruppenzustand online anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Chefmech (17 November 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> was genau bewirkt die mmc-card?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_Card


----------



## MSB (17 November 2009)

Chefmech schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_Card



Wobei dazu noch zu sagen ist, das die MMC welche in die 300er CPU's gesteckt wird,
wenigstens eine spezielle Formatierung hat und auch sonst wahrscheinlich nicht zu 100% einer normalen MMC-Karte entspricht.

Insofern führt dieser Link in diesem Thread eher zu Mißverständnissen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## 00schneider (20 November 2009)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Falls es ein Problem mit einer Steckbaugruppe (ausgangs-modul)ist findet man dies indem man in der HW-Konfig online geht. Die defekte Baugruppe wird hier gekennzeichnet (roter Strich). Die betreffende Baugruppe anklicken und Baugruppenzustand online anzeigen lassen.



sitze gerade wieder am problemobjekt, ich habe gerade eben das gemacht wie du es beschrieben hast, er meckert rum das die projektierte cpu nicht mit mit der gesteckten baugruppe übereinstimmt. im konkreten stimmen die firmware nummern nicht überein (projektierte firmwareversion 2.3, tatsächliche version ist 2.3.4). damit stimmen auch die bestellnummern nicht. leider finde ich die 2.3.4er version der cpu nicht in meiner bibliothek, gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses problem zu beheben? die verschiedenen firmwares waren mir zwar bewusst, ich habe aber irgendwo gelesen, dass nur die nummer vorm und nach dem ersten punkt von bedeutung sind...


----------



## marlob (20 November 2009)

Hardwarekatalog updaten
obwohl das bei 2.3 und 2.3.4 nicht viel bringen wird ;-)
Wie lautet denn die Bestellnummer der eingebauten CPU


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Wobei dazu noch zu sagen ist, das die MMC welche in die 300er CPU's gesteckt wird,
> wenigstens eine spezielle Formatierung hat und auch sonst wahrscheinlich nicht zu 100% einer normalen MMC-Karte entspricht.



Ausser der Formatierung ist nichts anders. In den großen weiten Welten des Internet geistert ein Tool umher mit dem du eine normale MMC für S7 formatieren kannst. 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## 00schneider (20 November 2009)

die bestellnummer lautet: 6ES7 317-2EK13-0AB0
"fehler-led (sf)" steht darunter, offensichtlich also auch das problem. findet ihr zur bestellnummer etwas?


----------



## 00schneider (23 November 2009)

hallo nochmal, ich brauch dringend eure hilfe! kurze zusammenfassung zum problem bis hierhin: die rote sf-led leuchtet an der cpu, höchstwahrscheinliuch liegt es an falscher hardwarekonfig. folgendes problem: ich finde meine cpu im hardwarekonfigurator (cpu317-2 PN/DP), leider nicht mit der richtigen firmware bzw. bestellnummer. wenn ich mit meiner baugruppe online gehe, gibt es die fehlermeldung, dass die projektierte baugruppe nicht mit der hardwarebaugruppe übereinstimmt. firmware projektiert: 2.3, firmware auf der cpu: 2.3.4  . das ist wohl das problem. auch eine aktualisierung der hardwareliste hat nichts gebracht. kann mir irgendjemand nen tipp geben, wie ich die baugruppe für die oben genannte cpu, bestellnummer 6ES7 317-2EK13-0AB0 , firmware 2.3.4 in den hardwarebaum bekomme? vielen vielen dank schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2009)

schau nochmal in Ruhe in deinen Hardwarekatalog. Bei mir steht da deine CPU mit der Bestellnummer drin. Allerdings erst an 2 Stelle. Vorher steht auch eine CPU317 aber mit etwas anderer BestNr. (Step7V5.4SP5) Als Firmware kann ich auch nur die erste Stelle nach dem Komma aufrufen.


----------



## 00schneider (23 November 2009)

puh keine chance, nicht aufzufinden... du schaust doch auch bei simatic300-->cpu-300 ??

€ oder kann es sein das mein service-pack zu alt ist? lade gerade mal sp5 von der siemenshomepage...


----------



## -Andreas- (23 November 2009)

@ Solaris:



Solaris schrieb:


> Diagnosepuffer aufrufen: -->Zielsystem-->Diagnose/Einstellungen-->Baugruppenzustand-->Diagnosepuffer




Was steht denn eigentlich im Diagnosepuffer... warum die SF Led leuchtet?

Gruß -Andreas-


----------



## MW (23 November 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> hallo nochmal, ich brauch dringend eure hilfe! kurze zusammenfassung zum problem bis hierhin: die rote sf-led leuchtet an der cpu, höchstwahrscheinliuch liegt es an falscher hardwarekonfig. folgendes problem: ich finde meine cpu im hardwarekonfigurator (cpu317-2 PN/DP), leider nicht mit der richtigen firmware bzw. bestellnummer. wenn ich mit meiner baugruppe online gehe, gibt es die fehlermeldung, dass die projektierte baugruppe nicht mit der hardwarebaugruppe übereinstimmt. firmware projektiert: 2.3, firmware auf der cpu: 2.3.4  . das ist wohl das problem. auch eine aktualisierung der hardwareliste hat nichts gebracht. kann mir irgendjemand nen tipp geben, wie ich die baugruppe für die oben genannte cpu, bestellnummer 6ES7 317-2EK13-0AB0 , firmware 2.3.4 in den hardwarebaum bekomme? vielen vielen dank schonmal im voraus!




Ich glaub nicht, dass es an der falschen CPU-Projektierung liegt, wenn ich deine bisherigen Beiträge richtig gedeutet hab, hast du eine 6ES7 317-2EJ10-0AB0 projektiert, aber in der Anlage eine 6ES7317-2EK13-0AB0 gesteckt. Dann muss das eigentlich funktionieren, da die Nachfolge CPU abwärtskompatibel sein sollte, siehe hier(im unteren Bereich bei "Ablöse und Kompatibilität" lesen). 
Deshalb solltest du dich da nicht alzu sicher sein das es daran liegt, guck lieber mal in den Diagnosepuffer, wie das hier schon von mehreren gefordert wurde.


----------



## waldy (23 November 2009)

> Was steht denn eigentlich im Diagnosepuffer... warum die SF Led leuchtet?


 - mich würde es auch interessieren, was steht da drin .

Es würde uns sehr gut helfen .


gruß waldy


----------



## 00schneider (23 November 2009)

ich sitze leider gerade nicht am "objekt", meine aber im diagnosepuffer gelesen zu haben, dass wegen den unterschiedlichen bestellnummern die sf-led leuchtet. ich habe nun sp5 installiert und zumindest nun endlich die "richtige" cpu im baum, mal schauen ob es daran lag. ansonsten würde ich euch mal schreibn was im puffer steht wenn ich wieder an der sps sitze, danke soweit!


----------



## 00schneider (23 November 2009)

der fehler ist nach wie vor da . im  diagnosepuffer steht 8x untereinander "peripherie-zugriffsfehler, schreibend. ereignis-ID: 16# 2943". 

darunter dann details zum ereignis:

"Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, schreibend
P-Bereich, Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse: 368
Angeforderter OB: Peripheriezugrifssfehler-OB (OB 122)
Prioritätsklasse: 12
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis"

die rote led bleibt im übrigen aus, wenn ich die mmc-card entferne, dann hängt sich jedoch mein rechner jedes mal auf wenn ich etwas hochladen oder urlöschen etc. möche


----------



## Ralle (23 November 2009)

Dein Programm versucht auf PAW 368 zu schreiben, dieses existiert aber nicht. Entweder ist das entsprechende Gerät/Baugruppe nicht vorhanden oder spannungslos oder aber falsch projektiert (andere Peripherieadresse) bzw. falsch programmiert (Schreibfehler am Baustein, z.Bsp. 368 statt 386 etc.)


----------



## 00schneider (23 November 2009)

was ist paw 368? wie weiß ich ob die peripherieadresse stimmt? also mit spannung ist die baugruppe versorgt, zwar nicht mit nem siemens netzteil, aber die richtige spannung liegt an. ich habe bei der hardwarekonfig platz 1 deswegen ausgelassen. auf platz 2 sitzt die cpu, platz 3 ist frei und auf platz 4 sitzt in der konfig mein ein/ausgangsmodul. fehlt da noch etwas? das ein und ausgangsmodl steckt neben der cpu...


----------



## MW (23 November 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> die rote led bleibt im übrigen aus, wenn ich die mmc-card entferne, dann hängt sich jedoch mein rechner jedes mal auf wenn ich etwas hochladen oder urlöschen etc. möche



wundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich 



00schneider schrieb:


> was ist paw 368? wie weiß ich ob die peripherieadresse stimmt? also mit spannung ist die baugruppe versorgt, zwar nicht mit nem siemens netzteil, aber die richtige spannung liegt an. ich habe bei der hardwarekonfig platz 1 deswegen ausgelassen. auf platz 2 sitzt die cpu, platz 3 ist frei und auf platz 4 sitzt in der konfig mein ein/ausgangsmodul. fehlt da noch etwas? das ein und ausgangsmodl steckt neben der cpu...



Hast du den ein Programm auf die SPS geladen ? wenn ja, suche mal nach der Adresse "PAW 368". Dein Programm will auf das Peripherieausgangswort(PAW) 368 schreiben, es kann zb. sein das an dieser Adresse mal ein Analogausgang projektiert war, der jetzt fehlt.


----------



## 00schneider (23 November 2009)

wo suche ich danach bzw. was muss ich womöglich ändern?


----------



## MW (23 November 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> wo suche ich danach bzw. was muss ich womöglich ändern?



oh ha, bevor wir hier noch nen langwierigen Grundkurs S7 anfangen, kannst/darfst du das Programm hier hochladen ? Dann kann man da schnell mal reinschauen, denn unter Umständen findet man die Stelle im Programm nicht mal so einfach, zb. wenn mit indirekter Adressierung gearbeitet wird.


----------



## 00schneider (23 November 2009)

hier das programm, da gibt es noch nicht viel "geheim" zu halten, der ob1 ist noch leer


----------



## MW (24 November 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> hier das programm, da gibt es noch nicht viel "geheim" zu halten, der ob1 ist noch leer



Also wenn du dieses Projekt auf die CPU geladen hast, dann darf da garnix leuchten, ich würd mal eher sagen das da noch ein anderes Programm auf der CPU ist. Schau dir mal den "Online Bausteincontainer" an (Simatik Manager -> Schaltfläche "Online") und schau mal ob da noch andere Bausteine drauf sind.


----------



## -Andreas- (24 November 2009)

*Paw 368*

PAW= *P*eripherie*A*usgangs*W*ort  ein Adressbereich in einer Profibus Linie

Genau das PAW macht dir die SF LED rot. Gehe im Baugruppenzustand-->Diagnosepuffer mal auf 'Baustein öffnen', da zeigt er dir genau die Stelle, wo der Schreibfehler auftritt. Falls kein Profibus angeschlossen ist, kann er ja auch schlecht darauf zugreifen. 

1. Möglichkeit: Ändere 'PAW' in 'MW' (zum Testen) .

2. Möglichkeit: Urlöschen und RUN. Sollte die SF LED nach immer noch Rot bleiben, dann sollte man vielleicht SIEMENS mal zu kontaktieren.
_Vorsicht! Erst Programm sichern dann Urlöschen._

Gruß -Andreas-


----------



## 00schneider (25 November 2009)

wenn ich online gehe, ist genau das auf der baugruppe zu sehen, was ich projektiert habe.
urlöschen bringt ebenfalls nichts, die led gewht zwar zunächst aus, wenn die baugruppe auf run schaltet geht sie jedoch wieder an.
wie ändere ich denn paw in mw? ich kann leider im diagnosepuffer nicht auf "baustein öffnen" klicken...

kann es vielleicht auch sein, dass die mmc-card die falsche ist? wie finde ich dies heraus? die sps lag ein weilchen rum...


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2009)

00schneider schrieb:


> wenn ich online gehe, ist genau das auf der baugruppe zu sehen, was ich projektiert habe.
> urlöschen bringt ebenfalls nichts, die led gewht zwar zunächst aus, wenn die baugruppe auf run schaltet geht sie jedoch wieder an.
> wie ändere ich denn paw in mw? ich kann leider im diagnosepuffer nicht auf "baustein öffnen" klicken...
> 
> kann es vielleicht auch sein, dass die mmc-card die falsche ist? wie finde ich dies heraus? die sps lag ein weilchen rum...



Geh mal im Programmanger auf Bausteine und schalte dann auf die Online-Ansicht der SPS um, damit du sehen kannst, welche Bausteine auf der CPU sind. Dort kannst du dann die Bausteine (OB, FC, FB, DB) aus der SPS löschen, das wird vom Urlöschen nicht mehr gemacht. Aber Achtung, deine MMC ist danach gelöscht, die Bausteine weg. Danach mal Stop/Start der SPS.


----------



## 00schneider (25 November 2009)

vielen vielen dank für eure geduld, die rote fehler-led ist aus


----------



## MW (26 November 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Geh mal im Programmanger auf Bausteine und schalte dann auf die Online-Ansicht der SPS um, damit du sehen kannst, welche Bausteine auf der CPU sind. Dort kannst du dann die Bausteine (OB, FC, FB, DB) aus der SPS löschen, das wird vom Urlöschen nicht mehr gemacht. Aber Achtung, deine MMC ist danach gelöscht, die Bausteine weg. Danach mal Stop/Start der SPS.



darauf wollte ich auch hinaus, aber du hast es wohl verständlicher geschrieben 



00schneider schrieb:


> vielen vielen dank für eure geduld, die rote fehler-led ist aus



Das war jetzt aber mal ne schwere Geburt, bin mal gespannt wie lange sie aus bleibt


----------

